# Architect/Engineer



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

We are in the midst of looking for an architect to discuss our ideas and plans for extensions to our house in Bacnotan La Union, (San Juan, San Fernando City) I have found plenty online but before I make contact with a couple of them was hoping other members may have good and or bad recommendations to hopefully steer us in a better direction. 

I have been in the building game in Oz for over 40 years so have a fair idea what we want but have little idea here in PH. with regards to concrete pier and beam construction and from what I have read it's better to get a professional on board (on our side) to deal with the legal side as well as construction companies and quality control. Yes I will be on the ground through the whole construction phase.

Hope there are some positive referrals and definitely look forward to bad feedback so we know who to steer clear of.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> We are in the midst of looking for an architect to discuss our ideas and plans for extensions to our house in Bacnotan La Union, (San Juan, San Fernando City) I have found plenty online but before I make contact with a couple of them was hoping other members may have good and or bad recommendations to hopefully steer us in a better direction.
> 
> I have been in the building game in Oz for over 40 years so have a fair idea what we want but have little idea here in PH. with regards to concrete pier and beam construction and from what I have read it's better to get a professional on board (on our side) to deal with the legal side as well as construction companies and quality control. Yes I will be on the ground through the whole construction phase.
> 
> ...


Personal recommendation is the only way to go. Look around and if you see something you like knock on the door and ask who they used.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

I know a British guy in Pangasinan (retired architect) and a Filipino in Pampanga. If you PM me I can forward your details to them.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Simon1983 said:


> I know a British guy in Pangasinan (retired architect) and a Filipino in Pampanga. If you PM me I can forward your details to them.


Thanks Simon but I really need a local that knows the rubbish that will surely go on here in Bacnotan once we start this process. Again thanks for your input.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Personal recommendation is the only way to go. Look around and if you see something you like knock on the door and ask who they used.


Yes Gary that's what we will probably have to do in the end, just putting it out there.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I guess I am lucky in the fact that I have numerous relatives living in my community to help with all our construction needs. They have built at least 5 family homes and countless others for their families. 

That being said they do not plan anything:

If you are lucky they do a sketch on a piece of cardboard before starting. No such thing as permits. On the better looking houses the roof and windows are contracted but nothing else.

I hope you find a architect and the right crew to help you out. Not easy over here to find what you are looking for. I have been trying to find a dermatologist for over a year now with no luck. They all say they are but when you get there the place is nothing more than a beauty salon with untrained staff. Might have to go to Manila.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Zep said:


> I guess I am lucky in the fact that I have numerous relatives living in my community to help with all our construction needs. They have built at least 5 family homes and countless others for their families.
> 
> That being said they do not plan anything:
> 
> ...


I go to a dermatologist in Angeles who has a lot of expensive high end laser equipment and seems to know his stuff. He is not cheap but way cheaper than the 
U.S. robbery I last experienced. A derma there in U.S. saw me for 15 minutes of scrap and burn. Bill was $800.

PM me if you want more info.


----------

